# What Made You Smile Today!!!



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

NOTHING!!!!!!

Only joking my assignment came back and i need to tidy it up around the edges and i could scream!!!

How about what made you smile today!!!

Seeing this poor mother with two very difficult children in the supermarket and thinking phew i am glad its not me.!!!!
Of course its a beautiful sunny day!!!

Love astridx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Astrid - sorry to hear about the assignment, how sickening! You just want to get rid of the bl**dy things in the end don't you! Well done for doing it in the first place.

What made me smile yesterday??  I was feeling quite low yesterday. But here are a few things that did make me smile......

Watching my favourite episodes of Frasier back to back in the middle of the day because I am a student and I CAN!    (Mind you I was ironing at the same time...promise!    )

Brushing my guinea pigs hair!    They're so chubby and have such funny faces. And they actually tolerated it yesterday instead of wriggling and squealing.

The thought that we are going to Kenya on Friday!!!  

Hugs to everyone


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Ermey

I love the programme Frasier as well!!! its just made me smile thinking of it..

I finished my assignment about 11pm last night...thats made me smile and scream !!!!Have a great time in Kenya you deserve it!!!!!!!!!

love astridxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Oooh a fellow Frasier fan!  

Who is you favourite character? Mine is Niles.

Yesterday I watched the one where Niles and Daphne discover their feelings for each other; the one where she runs away from her wedding! Ahhhhhhhhhh.



Well done for finshing your assessment...hope you get the marks you deserve!


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I laughed my head off tonight at Mikey on Big Brother in his majorette costume. He had an expression of total bliss on his face when he was marching around the garden twirling his baton.  !!

*Erney* - I'd like to get guinea pigs but my dh isn't keen. We used to have a hamsters and life hasn't been the same since they went to that great hamster wheel in the sky!!!

xxxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Freckles...how can anyone object to guinea pigs?    Mine are so cute; eventually I'll get around to putting some pics on here.

You sound like a fellow rodent lover


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

My lovely DH has just come home from work (visiting a client site) and has brought me a beautiful bouquet of flowers - just "because he loves me!!"  ..........  I am still in my pyjamas, unwashed, teeth not brushed and old specs on - he still says he loves me .....

.... sorry girls, hope you're not all vomiting into your dinner but this really DID make me smile.  

Love to all,
gill xi


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

That's lovely Gill - and that's love innit
Nix
x


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Awww, Gill, your Dh sounds lovely-you lucky thing!
We all have to count our blessings and children or not a husband who is senstive and thoughtful completely outweighs a house full of kids and a man who you never know what, or who he's doing!
lol xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww gill any chance you loan your dh out 

bless him

xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill
How lovely!!!
Can we all rent Stuart out!!!!#
I hope that you gave him a lovely mouthwash after getting the flowers, don't worry about the teeth not being brushed,,,, 
love astridxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

I am smiling as i am finished school today for 8 weeks- yippeee!!! 

Also going to France tonight!!!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

My brother made me laugh today - he emailed me and wrote toodlepip at the end then said toodlepip comes up as tholepin as a suggested word in spell check which apparently is holder attached to the gunwale of a boat that holds the oar in place and acts as a fulcrum for rowing. Now you know!  Well - I laughed!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

A nice sunny day.....shopping without any screaming children around me....a nice bottle of wine with my BBQ.....

love astridxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

I had a chat with one of my dads cousins today.  We haven't spoken for a while and although she is not an immediate relative we have always been quite close.  I had not told her about ttc but apparently she found out from my brother recently.  Anyway, she called me to let me know that she always lights a candle for me at church on sunday ( she is a practicing catholic ) and that she wanted to offer to help me and DH out financially if we ever needed it.

She is the first member of the family to mention anything like this and I was so moved it almost brought me to tears.  But, once I'd pulled myself together it really made me smile.  What a lovely thing to do do....Thank you auntie Viv.

Emma.


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Ahh Emma, sometimes our nearest and dearest feel they are treading on egg shells and don't know what to say to us.  I think your auntie is very kind and also very brave to take the time to call you.  What a nice thing to do, she's also made me smile today too.
xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

I just wanted to add exactly what NixNoo had said....it brought a tear to my eyes, but one with a smile for such lovely people there are out in the world..It makes you beleive there is alot of good out there...
Goodluck Emma..
lots of love astridxx


----------

